# Need help! How do I disable the darn "exceed 20 mph" warning bell????



## GigiH (Oct 26, 2012)

I've looked through the manual, and it may be in there but I can't find it...is there a way to disable the alarm bell that goes off every time I go over 20 mph???? So annoying and I just can't figure out why it's even there!:sly:


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

Cycle through your display with the toggle on the wiper control arm until you get to the speed warning display. Hold reset until it clears. Hilarious that someone set the warning at 20 mph!


----------



## MelindaJBZ (Dec 21, 2012)

My hubby had our sales person set mine at 75mph. I hate it when it dings. I call it my "speed nanny" and it dings a lot when its not snowy


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Beets said:


> Cycle through your display with the toggle on the wiper control arm until you get to the speed warning display. Hold reset until it clears. Hilarious that someone set the warning at 20 mph!


Correct:thumbup:


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Beets said:


> Cycle through your display with the toggle on the wiper control arm until you get to the speed warning display. Hold reset until it clears. Hilarious that someone set the warning at 20 mph!


Yeah, this. That is funny...I had set mine at 75 and that bugged me, lol.


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

I set mine at 75 also, but turned it off completely after less than 2 hours of driving...and I don't even drive a turbo!


----------



## GigiH (Oct 26, 2012)

*Ahhhh....relief!!*

Thanks for the help...it was a little different in mine as the control is actually on the steering wheel itself...didn't allow me to change the speed setting, just to turn it off or on. Why anyone would want to be notified EVERY time they exceed 20 mph is beyond me....I hardly get to second gear at that speed!! Now Geetle and I can really go fast.....hahahahaha!! :wave:


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

I bet there is some guy at port doing this on purpose because my 2.5 too had the warning set to 20mph from the factory and I took possession after just a few hours of my 2.5 arriving at the dealership. Which means that sales people etc hadn't spent much time behind the wheel to discover the 20mph setting unless they did a real roadtest.


----------

